# Online Virus Scan with FireFox



## uripyores (Nov 22, 2004)

This could possibly be the right forum for this;
I just last week switched to Firefox so what I want to know is; are there any online virus scans that can be run with it. All the usual ones I go to need IE. I can still go and run them with IE but I wondered what people without it did.
Anyone know?
TIA


----------



## tgo (Jul 5, 2005)

well most people dont all out delete ie so when i use trendmicros scan i just open IE. I never tried it but if you install the user agent switcher for firefox you can trick the script into thinking you are using IE anyway and it will let it through but it might not be very stable.


----------



## uripyores (Nov 22, 2004)

*user agent switcher*

I thought ok I'll try that......went to mozilla.whatever and it said this: Requires: 1.0 - 1.0.6 so, as mine is 1.0.6 I tried to d/l it and was notified by the FF box thingy that it was only compatible with 0.8 or 0.9 versions.
*Thanks * for trying though...any thing else???


----------



## martt (Jul 26, 2005)

The 'Sygate Online Services' scan works OK. Several types of scan can be chosen from the menu.

http://scan.sygate.com/

*EDIT:* Apologies. I misread the post. This is a port scan, not a virus one.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2005)

you can run trendmicro too. try their UK address


----------



## uripyores (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks PurpleSky, tried it, worked perfect.
:4-cheers:


----------

